# What procedure code to use?



## debraj (Apr 24, 2008)

Doc did an arthroscopic repair of the medial patellofemoral ligament by using three simple sutures across the torn area of the medial retinaculum.

What CPT code do I use or is this unlisted?


----------



## emeskina (Apr 24, 2008)

Was repair of the retinaculum the intent of the procedure, or was it an incidental finding?  If it was the latter, I don't know that it would be considered signficant enough to bill seperately.  Otherwise I do think you'd have to use an unlisted code.


----------



## debraj (Apr 24, 2008)

It was the intent, and I suspected it would be unlisted.


----------

